# Stronghold unter 64-bit



## KlawWarYoshi (10. Mai 2009)

Liebe Community
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinen Problem helfen
ich bin kürzlich auf 64-bit VistaUltimate umgestiegen
leider laufen seit dem Umstieg

-Stronghold Legends 
-Srronghold 2

nicht mehr so wie sie laufen sollten..
kann mir vllt jemand helfen..
ich hab keine Lust wieder auf 32-bit zu wechseln.


System:
Q9550
Msi P7N Diamond (780i)
4GB 800Mhz Ram
2x GTX260-192 (SLI)
LG GGC-H20L
VelociRaptor 300GB


----------



## Pommes (10. Mai 2009)

Bei mir läuft Stronghold problemlos unter 64 bit.
Hast du auch alles wichtige durchinstalliert Stronghold-2.com | Castle-Life.com | Stronghold-Crusader.de ?
besonders wichtig ist der große 140 MB Patch


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (11. Mai 2009)

ja die patches sind alle installiert
zeigt unten rechts beim laden auch v1.4.1 an

ich probier später mal eine neu installation vllt. läufts dann besser


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (20. Mai 2009)

ich hab jetzt mal mit Fraps gemessen hab zwischen 30 und 48 FPS
ab und zu sogar 18FPS

angesichts von der verwendeten Hardware finde ich das etwas schwach...
kann das vllt daran liegen das ich die spielstände von meinen alten computer (32-bit) übernommen habe?


----------

